# iPhone Commsec trading platform



## nathanhulls (21 July 2008)

I'm writing this post from my new 16gb iPhone I won't tell you where I am so I don't create too many disturbing mental pictures. 

Just wondering if anyone has commsec's trading platform for the iPhone and if they would be willing to shed some light on it - be good to hear a bit of a review from someone using it.

I downloaded the free bloomberg app which is great for market updates but I'm keen to see the funcionality of a live trading platform.

Happy trading!


----------



## nathanhulls (22 July 2008)

no one with an iphone trading with commsecs live trading platform?


----------



## Spork (22 July 2008)

There probably are, but they would have blown the telcos' pathetic data allowances in the first coupla days.


----------



## bv2726 (10 August 2010)

nathanhulls said:


> no one with an iphone trading with commsecs live trading platform?




Has anyone used the Iphone app with Comsec?

I am looking at getting either an Iphone or an HTC Desire - any clues if the Iphone app (of comsec) will work with an HTC? Or should I just stick with using Apples on Apples?


----------



## ROE (21 September 2010)

bv2726 said:


> Has anyone used the Iphone app with Comsec?
> 
> I am looking at getting either an Iphone or an HTC Desire - any clues if the Iphone app (of comsec) will work with an HTC? Or should I just stick with using Apples on Apples?




I use comsec on both iPhone and iPad they works fine

I'm not a trader, I mainly use it to purchase a large block of shares
or when I want to sell another block... not a daily thing once in a blue moon 

Better stick with Apple as comsec only support iPhone platform
and with iPad their normal website works well so there is no need for a dedicated app..


----------



## NanoDuke (21 September 2010)

There's no app available for the Android platform. The one that *does* exist is purely a link to get you to the website, which I don't trust. Much better to just navigate to *m.comsec.com.au* youself


----------



## AngusSmart (24 September 2010)

Comsec dont have an iphone app at all.

its just web based navigation to mobile.comsec.com.au and they tell you to add a shortcut to your desktop

it works well however there is no depth information.


----------



## ROE (24 September 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> Comsec dont have an iphone app at all.
> 
> its just web based navigation to mobile.comsec.com.au and they tell you to add a shortcut to your desktop
> 
> it works well however there is no depth information.




Dude I use the thing there is an iPhone App, here if you cant find it

http://itunes.apple.com/au/app/commsec-mobile/id380887732?mt=8


----------



## Dreadweave (14 October 2010)

The iPhone app is exactly the same as the mobile version m.Commsec.com website, they just gave it a wrapping and its downloadable as an app. Your better off browsing to the Commsec website on your phone.


----------

